# Hymer electric hook up cover



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I am hoping to replace the old electric hook up connection tomorrow. Unable to buy just the cover I will replace the whole unit. 
My question to those who hopefully know the answer, I will disconnect the vehicle battery by removing the negative lead, is there anything else that I need to be aware of other than this. I am not too sure where the two habitation batteries figure in this problem.
Many thanks in advance.
Norman.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Norman, I can't quite understand why you would want to disconect the leasure batteries when you are working on the mains 16amp socket as the batteries have nothing to do with the mains supply to the van? usually the batteries are located under the drivers seat etc... mine are located both under the seat and in the rear cargo area and yes remove the -ve lead first and replace it last.... be interested to see what happens... good luck


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Clive,
Many thanks for that. My leisure batteries are under each front seat and I believe the vehicle battery is in the engine bay, will find out tomorrow. Your reply raises a question, I was thinking of just removing the negative lead, do I also have to remove the positive :roll: 
Norman.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes Norman, when I work on the supplies from the leasure batteries I would always remove both -ve and +ve leads from all batteries suppling the circuit if you dont know what you are doing.... the main engine battery I would leave conected due to all the services it supplies and the security codes you might need... if you disconect that one...


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Clive, thanks again but your replies are confusing me now, sorry  
Are you saying that I need only disconnect the leisure batteries and that I can leave the vehicle battery connected :? 
Norman.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi If you are working just on the mains 16amp socket there's no need to disconect the leasure batteries. But if you feel happy in disconecting the leasure batteries well feel free to do so.... but I would not bother to disconect the main engine battery unless you need to do so for the reasons i have mentioned before...


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Help please, feel as though I am acting like a numpty here but not too happy about changing the hook up until I am SURE I know what I am trying to do  
Can I change the whole EHU external unit without disconnecting ANY batteries or do I simply disconnect just the leisure batteries.
Definitely NOT an electrician :roll:


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

The EHU external unit can be changed without disconnecting batteries. I would turn off the Control Panel (lights, pump etc.) as a safety precaution, if it's something you can do.
The only connection to the batteries would be the Mains charger when on EHU.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again Tucano,
I replaced the complete hook-up box on my 1997 B544 last March. 

As advised by Clive1821, there was no need to disconnect any of the batteries as you are working on the mains side of things, which does not become part of any circuit within the van until connected to the mains via the hook-up lead.

I just unscrewed the old box, pulled it out, disconnected the wires, then re-connected them to the new box - seemples!

The only problem was that the wires inside were very short so it was a bit of a struggle. Perhaps your wires might be longer giving you a bit more room.

I hope this all makes sense.

Good luck.

Roger and out.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, happy as a happy thing with all that info


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

One more word of caution. When you disconnect the old EHU point, make a VERY careful note of which coloured cable is connected to which pole on the box. Hymer do not always adhere to the UK standard colour coding. This is mainly a problem with the 12V rather than 230V cabling, but check to be on the safe side.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Tucano said:


> Help please, feel as though I am acting like a numpty here but not too happy about changing the hook up until I am SURE I know what I am trying to do
> Can I change the whole EHU external unit without disconnecting ANY batteries or do I simply disconnect just the leisure batteries.
> Definitely NOT an electrician :roll:


If you are anywhere near Yarm, I can always come and guide you through the job. I am an electrical engineer.

Colin


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I replaced the hook up point on our old Hymer a couple of years ago. It's better to take the old one with you if you can when you get the new one because the first one I bought was too big to go in the hole.

Joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Norman, is yours one of those sliding lockable cover sockets, if so, can I ask what is the problem with the old one please?

Pete


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks to all, the job will have to wait for a little while as I hurt my thumb yesterday and it has swollen up, as I was emptying a heavy box of waste paper into the local recycling skip my thumb tried to go with the box :roll: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peejay,
The socket flap is one of the top hinged variety and as always it has cracked and the small latch no longer keeps the flap closed.
Should be any easy enough task when I get a little more mobility back in my thumb :roll:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

An update simply to let people know what became of replacing the EHU cover.
Job done yesterday and it was easy-peasy-ish. No problem electrically, simply removed the cover and its internals then connected the three wires and attempted to refit into the hole in the side of the van :roll: 
The old unit was slightly round and the new unit is slightly threepenny bit shaped, talking old money here sorry to any youngsters reading this :wink: 
After a little fettling with an electric sander the job was done but it is a TIGHT fit which has given a little distortion to the new units frame.
We mainly wild camp anyway so the job wasn't really necessary but at least it looks white, for awhile anyway :lol: 
Norman.


----------

